# Watchmen of America



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

I just heard of this group. Can anyone tell me if they are legit and about them if they know?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I know they are a militia group.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Anything good or bad about them?


----------



## prep4life (Jul 16, 2010)

I had never heard of them. Here is the website:
http://www.watchmenofamerica.com/MAIN-PAGE.html

It doesn't seem to be very active. It says they are on Facebook too.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I hope someone's watching them...


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

New show on Discovery about them. Watched it last night, pretty interesting.
The AZ division patrols the border, the other two (Indiana and FL) seems like hardcore prepper type groups, out to 'defend the nation'. The show seemed to focus on their, uh, militia aspects, i.e. how many guns they had and their weapons training.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

We watched the show, maybe I'm a little untrusting but taking my supplies to someone else's house cause that's where I plan to bug out to....ummm I don't think so! I don't care how close we are, when it comes down to my family or yours I'm betting they would pick theirs, I would.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

katen said:


> We watched the show, maybe I'm a little untrusting but taking my supplies to someone else's house cause that's where I plan to bug out to....ummm I don't think so! I don't care how close we are, when it comes down to my family or yours I'm betting they would pick theirs, I would.


I haven't seen the show, so I can't discuss whether or not I'd be looking to bunk with those specific folks or not... but I can ask several questions about your comment... please dont take this as sounding harsh, I'm just curious if you've really thought that through?

Q: How long can you survive with "JUST" your family?
A: if its only you and the hubby and at best 2 or 4 teens, that's not really great for standing 24 hour watches and doing cooking, cleaning and gardening type chores as well, it's not bad, but it's not enough... assuming you have the property to do all of that on?

Q: What are you going to do when your neighbors who you like come around and show you starving babies and emaciated kids and malnourished teens and adults?
A: There is no good answer to this, but without infrastructure and a place to bug out too, they're going to either have to be dealt with or fed. Do you think they are going to just go away? do you think they wont tell anyone about your garden and chickens after you buy them off with a parting gift?

what about the neighbors you do NOT like? what about people that are just walking the roads looking for their next meal?

Q: Do you even have the ability to sustain your family in a SHTF scenario? Do you have plenty of property that you can protect from passers by as they move from one area to another that you can grow food on? Do you have any way to water it?

Keep in mind... most small suburbs are only half a tank of gas from an inner city loaded with people you really do NOT want to come across in a SHTF scenario. how many cars will have half a tank of gas? how many armed thugs will be running amok?

A: most people do not, and part 2, way too many!!!

So, based on your reply... who exactly are you going to join up with? In many rural areas, YES, it will be family that binds together, including children and their random g/f and b/f's... in the burbs and cities? No.... not so much.

Personally, I'd gladly meet and become friends with like minded folks who see me as a friend today and a valuable asset "tomorrow"... but I already have the means to make sure I can eat and defend myself as best as possible, and I sure don't want to go running into open arms that are crossing fingers saying you're welcome here, just until it's uncomfortable for "US" and by the way, please leave all your stuff because WE need it more than WE think YOU do, which is kind of a way of reading what you just said that you'd put your family ahead of your word and trust in someone. 

IF this all happens... it's all bad... there's no good answers... everyone is going to be forced to find out things about themselves they really didn't want to know.

It's already happened in other countries, we're just in line for it to happen next, that's all.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Dakine said:


> I haven't seen the show, so I can't discuss whether or not I'd be looking to bunk with those specific folks or not... but I can ask several questions about your comment... please dont take this as sounding harsh, I'm just curious if you've really thought that through?
> 
> Q: How long can you survive with "JUST" your family?
> A: if its only you and the hubby and at best 2 or 4 teens, that's not really great for standing 24 hour watches and doing cooking, cleaning and gardening type chores as well, it's not bad, but it's not enough... assuming you have the property to do all of that on?
> ...


Ok a good bit here to respond to...let me take a crack at it lol

1) When I say my family, I in no way mean just my husband, myself and our children. There are 15 of us. Property size is thankfully not an issue for us, quite a bit of ground here.

2) what would I do about my starving neighbors? Well to be quite frank they wouldn't make it to the house to become my direct problem, we have had many discussions on this. As for their starving children, should the parents be unable to care for them I would take them in.

3) question regarding our property and means to thrive here. Of course we have means to defend it, grow plenty of food and numerous independent water sources. We picked this site to build our home on Because of water sources.

Towards the end of your comments you said that you took my comment as I would put my family before or above my word...well you bet I would! You took that exactly right! When it comes down to it there isn't anything in this world I would not do to protect my children...and I'm Proud of it!

Not quite sure why you decided to pick apart my small pathetic comment, but I hope I cleared up my preparedness levels and frame of mind for you.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> New show on Discovery about them. Watched it last night, pretty interesting.
> The AZ division patrols the border, the other two (Indiana and FL) seems like hardcore prepper type groups, out to 'defend the nation'. The show seemed to focus on their, uh, militia aspects, i.e. how many guns they had and their weapons training.


 Been there done that.Waste of time and stick out like a sitting duck.This nation is as done as they will soon be,imo.Its all about security,forget liberty and America.No borders no nation,plain and simple.If the leaders on both sides are not inviting in across the borders,they are flying them in across the globe.This salad bowl is wilting and soon nobody will be safe.And that is something you can't prepare for.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

katen said:


> We watched the show, maybe I'm a little untrusting but taking my supplies to someone else's house cause that's where I plan to bug out to....ummm I don't think so! I don't care how close we are, when it comes down to my family or yours I'm betting they would pick theirs, I would.


 The $10,000 question is how long will our children last after we are gone ,what kind of future wil they have with no nation and surrounded by enemies?

I ddi my part in spite of complacent ,silent apathtic americans.Now I'm old and probably on their list of big mouths.But it will trickle down to all,just a matter of time.


----------



## katen (Aug 25, 2012)

Your 100% right...that is the $10,000 question. It's a sad prospect to think about, personally I always try to think good triumphs over evil, but even with positive thinking it's still a sad concept.


----------

